# 

## 12marek

Witam po dłuuugiej przerwie...
Naczytałem się już tyle że wymiękam i nie wiem co zrobić. Im wiecej czytam tym mniej wiem...
Zatem postanowiłem zwrócić się do szanownego kręgu posiadaczy ogniw o poradę.
Pewnie było itd... ale może znajdzie się ktoś kto bez nerwów i rzeczowo doradzi jak W MOJEJ SYTUACJI będzie najlepiej.
Wybudowałem sobie 10 lat temu dom na naszym wybrzeżu środkowym.
Do ogrzewania zastosowałem kominek z płaszczem wodnym który sprawdza się i spokojnie daje radę ogrzewać i dom i CWU w sezonie grzewczym. 
W okresie letnim CWU mamy z 300 l zasobnika połączonego z zestawem solarnym 30 rur próżniowych. 
Świadomie pomimo tego że mam gotowy komin gazowy zrezygnowaliśmy z przyłącza gazu na rzecz solarów. 
Podobnie jak kominek system sprawdził się i jesteśmy z tego zadowoleni. 
Ale stajemy się starsi i wygodniejsi i nie chce nam się drzewa targać co rok. Chcemy też trochę pojeździć sobie w sezonie zimowym szukam rozsądnego rozwiązania dla ogrzewania domu.
No i stanąłem przed dylematem: gaz czy fotoogniwa?
Jedno i drugie za gotówkę. Tak czy inaczej "naście" tysi muszę wybulić.
Część dachu jest zajęta przez solary ale jeszcze trochę zostało  :wink: 
Myślałem o pompie ciepła ale rachunki za prąd mnie odstraszały. 
Może zamontować fotogniwa i przerobić system CO tak aby grzać prądem wodę w obiegu CO zimą?
Umowę na gaz co prawda już podpisałem ale jeszcze skrzynki nie mam więc może to ostatnia szansa na zmianę?
Jak podłączę gaz to z kolei solary są bez sensu....
Solary zimą za przeproszeniem g...o dają. A jak ogniwa?
Jakoś nie chcę być zależny od Putina....

----------


## LDP05

PV w zimie produkują max 10% swojej mocy. Zatem jedynie nadprodukcja w miesiące letnie i zasady Prosumenta (odzyskanie 80% odprowadzonej energii) powodują, że PV w Polsce ma sens. Czyli samą energią słoneczną w zimie domu nie zagrzejesz. 
Ale czy jest to tańsze niż gaz?  
Wybrałem gaz do ogrzewania CO+woda, oraz PV do woda i zapotrzebowanie użytkowe domu. Jednak PV bez dopłat, albo robione samodzielnie ma wątpliwą opłacalność

----------


## 12marek

No właśnie... 
Analizując z grubsza to zestawienie wychodzi że fotoogniwa są bez sensu a turbinka już a jakże...
https://www.meteoblue.com/pl/pogoda/...polska_3095795
Zresztą nie na darmo okolica nocną porą mieni się światełkami wiatraków dookoła. 
Puki co zostało wolne od strony morza ale o ile wiem to już są plany postawienia wiatraków również tam  :sad: 
Jakie są zasady oddawania energii do sieci? Czy produkując z turbiny będę mógł jak wy "fotowoltaicy" oddawać a potem odbierać 80% energii? 
Czy dużo i ciężkie do przejścia są formalności?
Ile kosztuje osprzęt potrzebny do tego? 
Bo rozumiem że w takim układzie gdzie Wy macie fotogniwa jak miałbym turbinę a reszta chyba taka sama?
Hm... Jakiś regulator prądu chyba potrzebuję jeszcze bo foto daje stałe napięcie a turbina zmienne zależne od obrotów?
Maszt do 6 m kiedyś można było postawić bez zezwolenia a teraz?
Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew....
Że interesu na tym nie zrobię to wiadomo ale frajda by była  :wink: 
Dzięki za poradę

----------


## ojtam17

Gaz

----------


## zezol

Witam.Powtorze to co tutaj wielokrotnie Wielcy tego fofum proponowali.;ocieplic ,ocieplic; poznać zapotrzebowanie domku na ciepełeko  i wtedy zdecydowac o sposobie ogrzewania .Pozdrawiam

----------


## pandzik

Gaz.

----------


## 12marek

Ok. dzięki za odpowiedzi. 
Wychodzi że gaz jednak tak czy inaczej podłączamy. Niech się Miszka cieszy...
A co do wypowiedzi kolegi 




> Witam.Powtorze to co tutaj wielokrotnie Wielcy tego fofum proponowali.;ocieplic ,ocieplic; poznać zapotrzebowanie domku na ciepełeko  i wtedy zdecydowac o sposobie ogrzewania .Pozdrawiam


Odpozdrawiam i informuję że mieszkam już "trochę", ociepliłem zgodnie z tym co "wielcy" radzili, znam zapotrzebowanie domku a jeszcze bardziej swoje na ciepełko  :smile:  
Aczkolwiek wybór sposobu ogrzewania jest naprawdę indywidualną i zależna od wielu innych czynników rzeczą  :wink:  
Mało tego jak widać na moim przykładzie zmienia się w trakcie życia....
Dziękuję!
P.S. Ale ta turbinka mi się kurna tak podoba....

----------


## zezol

Witam.Rzecz ujmę tak..Mały domek w okolicach Lubina Gazu nie ma i nie będzie.Pieco- kuchnia połączona z c.o.-przyda się ,gdyby się kiedyś zachciało rosołu ze swojej kury -.Solary 40 rur ,wody od wiosny do jesieni full.Fotowoltaika na dachu ponad 4 kw./do rozbudowy/We wrześniu montowana będzie pompa ciepła aby mniej oddawać zielonej energii..Przy tych inwestycjach nie ma mowy o zwrocie poniesionych kosztów .Tym bardziej że przepisy  nie są jasne,a prawo nie jest stabilne.Energetycy  np Tauron nie bilansuje między fazowo w czasie rzeczywistym,co nie jest w porządku,ale to pikuś,bo kto zgadnie co nasi władcy wymyślą ,jakie kazusy i zarządzenia.Niby 15 lat powinni przyjmować nadwyżkę zielonej energii,ale co później-kto wie. Może powiedzą;nie spełniasz warunków ,albo co bądź i co wtedy-droga akumulacja .Oczywiście jak ten sprzęt tyle wytrzyma.Ale czujemy się eko..Fajne by było takie śmigiełko.Pomyślnych wiatrów..Pozdrawiam

----------


## LDP05

Wiatraczek ma tę przewagę nad PV, że czy zima czy lato, dzień czy noc, *może* się kręcić, natomiast jeżeli nie masz pewności, ze na drodze wiatru nikt nie postawi domu to nie masz pewności, że wiatraczek będzie się kręcił z taką samą ochotą jak na początku. Duża działka na górce = ok, płasko a w okolicy 100m, inne działki budowlane na sprzedaż, wtedy NIE.

Odnośnie tematu i pytania głównego. Gaz do ogrzewania a inne wiatraki czy PV jako dodatek.

----------


## 12marek

Ok. Sprawa jasna.
Wiatrak z tego co policzyłem to i tak min. 6 lat czas zwrotu.
A o dopłatach można zapomnieć puki co.
Myślę że można zamknąć temat.
A przy okazji to wyklikałem że mogę dostać dopłatę do zakupu i montażu gazu jeśli ZLIKWIDUJĘ całkowicie możliwość ogrzewania kominkiem.
Aż tak naiwny to nie jestem...

----------


## pawelromanski85

ja fotowoltaikę założyłem do opłat za normalne używanie + boiler a dom ogrzewam gazem

----------


## Slak

Gaz.

----------


## Stanowska

Uuuusssfff - czuję jak pachnie..
Tylko gaz!

----------


## surgi22

PC + pV ?

----------


## vr5

> PC + pV ?


Popieram. Na dzień dzisiejszy to chyba optymalne rozwiązanie.

Ale Kolega *@12marek* nad tym zastanawiał się 2 lata temu. I chyba już dawno grzeje  gazem. Jeśli się wypowie, to będziemy wiedzieli co i jak.

----------


## kulibob

Gaz to przeżytek. Najlepiej PC i PV

----------


## Kaizen

> Popieram. Na dzień dzisiejszy to chyba optymalne rozwiązanie.


Wykażesz na liczbach, że warto te 20-30k zł wydać na PC i wodną podłogówkę niż na PV+kable? Z uwzględnieniem kosztów serwisu i napraw PC i wymiany co kilkanaście lat (albo drogiej naprawy)?

----------


## surgi22

Wykażesz Kaizen że kablami schłodzisz dom ?   Ja dziś mam w domu 22C ( na zewnątrz było 32 C ), a klimy ani kabli nie mam. 
PC i PV.

----------


## vr5

> Wykażesz na liczbach, że warto te 20-30k zł wydać na PC i wodną podłogówkę niż na PV+kable? Z uwzględnieniem kosztów serwisu i napraw PC i wymiany co kilkanaście lat (albo drogiej naprawy)?


Nie, nie podejmuję się, bo z Tobą nie wygram.
To jest moje zdanie i je popieram.

W moim otoczeniu ostatnio kupiono C350E z bajerami. Na tym da się przejechać bez przechodzenia na PB około 20 km. Do tego trochę kosztuje..
Pewnie taniej by się jeździło Golfem TDI. A i serwis VW znacznie tańszy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie, nie podejmuję się, bo z Tobą nie wygram.


To matematyka, a nie zapasy. Ziemia jest płaska, bo takie masz zdanie? Czy masz na to jakieś argumenty, dowody?

----------


## vr5

> To matematyka, a nie zapasy. Ziemia jest płaska, bo takie masz zdanie? Czy masz na to jakieś argumenty, dowody?


Nie, nie mam dowodów. Mam podobne rozwiązanie i jestem z niego zadowolony. Mam satysfakcję, a to jest bezcenne.

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego dnia!

----------


## vr5

> Z Excelem Kaizena nie wygrasz.
> Przy jego pomocy Ci udowodni że jego rozwiązanie kosztuje złotówkę mniej i będzie z tego strasznie zadowolony.


Wiem. Mimo to lubię czasem wgłębić się w jego wypowiedzi, a nawet przy okazji można się czegoś nauczyć. 
Świat nie jest taki zero-jedynkowy. Podałem ten przykład  C350E. Właściciel "'wozidełka" cieszy się z posiadania, a  za te pieniądze pewnie by wybudował jakiś mały domek, kto wie, czy nie ogrzewany kablami...

Trzeba liczyć i kalkulować, ale to nie powinno być jedynym celem, celem samym w sobie. 
Jest fajne powiedzenie: *Umiesz liczyć? Licz na siebie.*
I coś w tym jest...

----------


## mitch

> Wykażesz Kaizen że kablami schłodzisz dom ?   Ja dziś mam w domu 22C ( na zewnątrz było 32 C ), a klimy ani kabli nie mam. 
> PC i PV.


Ja niestety dobiłem w domu do 24, ponieważ moja lepsza połówka otworzyła balkony. Gdyby nie podłogówka, to bym chyba się ugotował.

----------


## vr5

> Ja niestety dobiłem w domu do 24, ponieważ moja lepsza połówka otworzyła balkony. Gdyby nie podłogówka, to bym chyba się ugotował.


Moja zrobiła to samo. w sypialni po południu było 26 st.C. Na noc się przemieściliśmy do innego pokoju.

Z tym grzaniem, czy chłodzeniem da się jakoś poradzić. 
Dla mnie owszem ważne by nie przepłacać za ogrzewanie. Ale patrzę na to też z innej strony niż Kaizen. Jest oczywiste, że przy grzaniu PC zużywamy tylko 1/3 prądu w stosunku do grzania kablami. To przekłada się na na mniejsze zużycie prądu, a co za tym idzie mniej "smrodu" wyrzucają elektrownie węglowe do atmosfery. Puki co te węglowe muszą jeszcze przez jakiś czas być w eksploatacji. PV może już nie raczkuje, ale w 100 % nie zaspokaja naszego zapotrzebowania na EE.

Te 2/3 mniej prądu na samo ogrzewanie jest droższe od kabli (zainwestowanie w PC i PV), to fakt, ale może spowoduje, że za  zamiast 45 tys ludzi na rok  z powodu smogu "przekręci się"  o ileś procent mniej.

Kaizen rozwinął  wątek o ogrzewaniu

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...e-kablami-2017

i ma wiele racji. Ale postęp wymusza coraz to nowsze rozwiązania - niestety one kosztują.

----------


## kulibob

> To matematyka, a nie zapasy. Ziemia jest płaska, bo takie masz zdanie? Czy masz na to jakieś argumenty, dowody?


Czasami to nie kwestia matematyki. Tylko poświęcenia wydania więcej aby mieć chłodzenie.  W wyliczeniach też jest trochę rzeczy nie przewidywalnych jak cena paliwa i awaryjność oraz akceptacja potencjalnych przyszłych kosztów.. Mniej boli jeden duży wydatek niż ciągłymniejszy ale to oczywiście zależy od skali.

Nie poszedł bym w PV gdyby nie odtacje, optymalizacja taryfowa i wyska inflacja przy niskich stopach procentowych. Czzasami nie warto chomikować kasy. Coprawda PC za 20k to ciężki temat. Lepiej już kable i klime.

----------


## vr5

> Nie poszedł bym w PV gdyby nie odtacje, optymalizacja taryfowa i wyska inflacja przy niskich stopach procentowych. Czzasami nie warto chomikować kasy. Coprawda PC za 20k to ciężki temat. Lepiej już kable i klime.


PC często kojarzy się z PC PW, ale klimatyzacje obecnie produkowane to tak na prawdę pompa ciepła  PC PP.

Przy takiej PC PP trudniej rozprowadzić ciepło niż przy PC PW, zwłaszcza jeśli modernizujemy układy już istniejące, gdzie często jest podłogówka. 
Przy PC PP, jeśli nie jest to kanałówka by wszędzie było ciepło rozsądne jest w łazience dać ogrzewanie prądem.

Napisałem prądem, bo jest różnica między grzaniem prądem i grzaniem przy pomocy prądu.

Jak ceny małych PC PW spadną do cen na kieszeń zwykłego Kowalskiego to pewnie i u Ciebie coś takiego się znajdzie, bo jest to wygodne i stosunkowo tanie w eksploatacji.
Nie wspomnę o godziwej dotacji, czy budowie Frankensteina.

Czyli jak w temacie wątku - gaz to  w napojach gazowanych, a fotowoltaika TAK.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale patrzę na to też z innej strony niż Kaizen. Jest oczywiste, że przy grzaniu PC zużywamy tylko 1/3 prądu w stosunku do grzania kablami. To przekłada się na na mniejsze zużycie prądu, a co za tym idzie mniej "smrodu" wyrzucają elektrownie węglowe do atmosfery.


To też jest do policzenia. Jak porównasz system na PC z kablami to instalacja kabli i bojlera wychodzi taniej o jakieś 20-30K zł.
1. Jak zamiast 6MWh zużyjesz 2MWh to do kotła trafi odpowiednio mniej węgla o tyle, żeby wyprodukować 4MWh/r.
2. Jak zamiast wydawać te 20-30K zł na PC zamontujesz (więcej) PV to ulżysz środowisku o jakieś 5MWh. Czyli też PC przegrywa.

Do tego można dalej dzielić włos na czworo i uwzględniać ślad węglowy produkcji i transportu obydwu rozwiązań, serwisowania i skutków ekologicznych awarii i utylizacji.
W tej kategorii też PC przegrywa.

----------


## vr5

*@Kaizen*

Ja Ci nie zarzucam, że się mylisz. Nie dzielę włosa na czworo, ani nie twierdzą, że moje jest mojsze, a Twoje nie jest twojsze...

Ale jest chyba trochę takich dziwaków skoro wybierają rozwiązania droższe, czasem znacznie droższe. 

Mój znajomy kupił Althermę używaną za 2000 zł - 100 zł (ta pierwsza cena z ogłoszenia, 1900 zł po upuście) z małą usterką  od osoby, która wymieniła na nową.

Jak powiedział sprzedający zdecydował się na wymianę po 10 latach eksploatacji tylko dlatego, że był z tej pierwszej zadowolony, a ta druga jest lepsza, bo ma inny ładny wyświetlacz, większą sprawność, czynnik ekologiczny nowej generacji (chyba miał na myśli R32) i kilka innych zalet. 

Znajomy kupił oryginalny czujnik przepływu wody, trochę pomajstrował i maszyna śmiga.

Nie chodzi mi o znajomego, tylko sprzedającego - trudno coś na arkuszu kalkulacyjnym udowodnić, chyba tylko to że dom ma w  Krakowie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale jest chyba trochę takich dziwaków skoro wybierają rozwiązania droższe, czasem znacznie droższe.


Jeżeli faktycznie droższe, bardziej awaryjne, bardziej obsługowe i mniej korzystne dla środowiska - to co nimi kieruje? Podatność na marketing (bo trzeba przyznać, że PC mają świetny)?

----------


## 12marek

Witam ponownie, 
Powiadamiaczka działa chyba nie najlepiej...



> Popieram. Na dzień dzisiejszy to chyba optymalne rozwiązanie.
> 
> Ale Kolega *@12marek* nad tym zastanawiał się 2 lata temu. I chyba już dawno grzeje  gazem. Jeśli się wypowie, to będziemy wiedzieli co i jak.


Cóż mogę powiedzieć?
Widzę że temat się rozbujał i żyje własnym życiem  :smile: 
Zatem odpowiadam:
Założyłem gaz i jestem zadowolony. 
Generalnie zadowolony ściślej rzecz ujmując bo wyszło parę rzeczy przy okazji typu inne przyłącza instalacji niż zakładał twórca te 12 lat wcześniej przygotowując instalację pod piec gazowy w przyszłości, konieczność montażu dodatkowych zaworów zwrotnych, niedostosowanie do sterowania i musiałbym dokupić jakieś dodatkowe elementy za kolejne nieprzewidziane pieniądze.
Do dziś gdy piec grzeje wodę w zasobniku muszę pilnować aby grzejniki nie zrobiły mi sauny w pokojach i zamykać zawory termostatyczne na grzejnikach bo coś Panu nie do końca wyszło i nie bardzo jest zainteresowany aby to ogarnąć a ja w sumie tylko domyślam się czemu. 
To jest do przeżycia i nie boli aż tak bardzo aczkolwiek nie tak miało być.
Podoba mi się bezobsługowość, alternatywność, i niskie koszty całości jak też rachunków za gaz. Bo jak wspomniałem budynek mam na tamte czasu dość dobrze ocieplony. 
Co do PV to ze zdziwieniem dowiedziałem się że nie ma opcji aby działały ( w sensie zasilały instalację domu) gdy nie ma zasilania z sieci! A dywersyfikacja miała być jednym z głównych założeń. 
Oczywiście można zrobić off grid ale to nie ma za bardzo sensu.
VR5 napisał powyżej:
" Trzeba liczyć i kalkulować, ale to nie powinno być jedynym celem, celem samym w sobie."
Zgadzam się z nim całkowicie.
Każdy ma wolny wybór i swoją indywidualną sytuację i przekonania.
Dlatego świat jest taki wspaniały gdyż mamy wybór. 
Aha. Ktoś wspominał o jakże wspaniałej opcji chłodzenia.
Jest to piękny przykład tego co napisałem powyżej - "indywidualną sytuację":
Mieszkam tu gdzie mieszkam i mam klimat jaki mam. Nigdy do tej pory nie miałem problemu z NADMIAREM ciepła. 
Tymczasem koledzy już się rozbujali na całego z chłodzeniem itd...

A co do PV jeszcze:
W minionym tygodniu nawiedził mnie pan proponujący usilnie fotowoltaikę. 
Zaproponował zestaw za jedyne 16 tys zł. Mierny moim skromnym zdaniem ale ja się nie znam... 
Podoba mi się tendencja spadkowa i rozwój technologii.
Nie podoba mi się i nie zaakceptuję formy w jakiej wciska się ludziom ten rodzaj pozyskiwania energii. I długo nie będę jeszcze raczej miał PV.
A o wiatraku nadal marzę bo to by było to...
No ale fizyki nie oszukam. Przynajmniej tej wg której teraz to wszystko niby działa. 
Dziękuję zatem jeszcze raz za opinie. Szanuję każdą choć pewnych nie podzielam do czego namawiam innych  :wink:

----------


## kulibob

> Ja niestety dobiłem w domu do 24, ponieważ moja lepsza połówka otworzyła balkony. Gdyby nie podłogówka, to bym chyba się ugotował.


Kurka ja na piętrze tyle nie mam  . Na parterze klima ustawiona na 24 ale pomiary robi pod sufitem i raz dziennie się odpali pochodzi1-2h pobierając w wtedy 200W.  A na trmomerzze głównym i termostatach od CO pokazuje 22-23,5

----------


## kulibob

> *@Kaizen*
> 
> 
> 
> Mój znajomy kupił Althermę używaną za 2000 zł - 100 zł (ta pierwsza cena z ogłoszenia, 1900 zł po upuście) z małą usterką  od osoby, która wymieniła na nową.
> .


Ja ekogrocha po upuście sprzedałem za 2800 :smile:  węgiel się trzyma :smile: .

A pytanie mojego ojca a co teraz zrobisz jak będzie -20  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Mieszkam tu gdzie mieszkam i mam klimat jaki mam. Nigdy do tej pory nie miałem problemu z NADMIAREM ciepła. 
> Tymczasem koledzy już się rozbujali na całego z chłodzeniem itd...


No tak, syty głodnego nie zrozumie  :wink:  Ja co do zasady z nadmiarem ciepła też problemu nie mam. Ale z przyczyn "niezależnych" problemy się zdarzają i trzeba sobie radzić  :wink: 




> A co do PV jeszcze:
> W minionym tygodniu nawiedził mnie pan proponujący usilnie fotowoltaikę. 
> Zaproponował zestaw za jedyne 16 tys zł. Mierny moim skromnym zdaniem ale ja się nie znam... 
> Podoba mi się tendencja spadkowa i rozwój technologii.
> Nie podoba mi się i nie zaakceptuję formy w jakiej wciska się ludziom ten rodzaj pozyskiwania energii. I długo nie będę jeszcze raczej miał PV.
> A o wiatraku nadal marzę bo to by było to...


Akurat mnie nie podoba mi się sposób wciskania węgla do domu. PV mi nie przeszkadza, węgiel zdecydowanie tak. 90% projektów domów jest projektowanych pod węgiel. Wolałbym, żeby był promowany gaz.




> Kurka ja na piętrze tyle nie mam . Na parterze klima ustawiona na 24 ale pomiary robi pod sufitem i raz dziennie się odpali pochodzi1-2h pobierając w wtedy 200W. A na trmomerzze głównym i termostatach od CO pokazuje 22-23,5


Zastosowanie dedykowanego narzędzia zawsze będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Tak jak pisałem balkony w domu zostały u mnie otwarte. Klima by chłodziła skuteczniej, choć pewnie pobierając więcej niż 200W przy stałym dopływie ciepła. Tak czy owak, bez klimy miałem jeszcze akceptowalną dla mnie temperaturę. Oczywiście nie otwierając balkonów nie musiałbym używać chłodzenia (a przynajmniej jeszcze nie teraz), no ale są pewne ustępstwa, na które po prostu muszę pójść  :wink: 

Co nie zmienia faktu, że w tegorocznym planie "todo" mam m.in. pozycję "klimatyzacja".

----------


## 12marek

> Są jeszcze inwertery hybrydowe które działają po zaniku sieci.


Ile taki komfort kosztuje? 
Skoro nie robi się tego na co dzień to strzelam że sporo bo raczej każdy kto ma fotowoltaikę chciałby mieć zasilanie gdy nie ma zasilania  :smile: 
Swoją drogą przypomniało mi się gdy energetyce przedłużyło się z przerwą energii elektrycznej i odpaliłem sobie agregacik mały i miałem światło i prąd do pomp CO - telefony od sąsiadów bezcenne  :smile: )))

----------


## 12marek

No super... 
"Niewiele" ma wiele znaczeń  :wink: 

Tak na szybkiego:
3300 złotych polskich? he he he... 
Tyle to ja za prąd przez półtora roku płacę.
Do tego akumulatory. 
Hm... dajmy po 100 Ah minimum po 500 zł/szt zwykłe kwasiaki które pewnie być nie mogą ale do tych obliczeń niech będą. Mamy kolejne 2 tysie.
Plus jakieś kable i duperele i mamy 6 tysi jak nic.

No i już mnie nie dziwi czemu tego nikt normalny nie robi?

No a tak po prawdzie jakby chcieć te 2 kW z tych akku pociągnąć to na ile wystarczy? 

Człowieku gdzie tu jest jakikolwiek sens?

Zgadzam się że są rzeczy niepoliczalne i nie wszystko dla zysku czy oszczędności ale są jakieś granice absurdu?
Za ułamek tej kwoty kupuję agregat (zresztą jak wspomniałem mam choć mały i gówniany) i mam swoją niezależność.
A te 2300 rocznie za prąd mogę płacić latami....

No ale szacun za to że udowodniłeś że da się  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ile taki komfort kosztuje? 
> Skoro nie robi się tego na co dzień to strzelam że sporo bo raczej każdy kto ma fotowoltaikę chciałby mieć zasilanie gdy nie ma zasilania 
> Swoją drogą przypomniało mi się gdy energetyce przedłużyło się z przerwą energii elektrycznej i odpaliłem sobie agregacik mały i miałem światło i prąd do pomp CO - telefony od sąsiadów bezcenne )))


Mało jest takich dni chyba że mieszka się gdzieś na zadu... Teraz to raczej przy burzy zaniki mały napięcia,u  mnie tylko niezbędne rzeczy idą z UPS.
10 lat temu to po zaniku napięcia światło w domu dla sąsiadów bezcenne.

----------


## vr5

*@12marek*

Nowości kosztują. Ty wybrałeś gaz i to wydaje się optymalna decyzja jak na tamte lata. Celowo piszę "jak na tamte lata", co by mogło sugerować, że minęły "wieki".

Prawda jest taka, że postęp w tej dziedzinie znacznie przyspieszył, a czas "się skurczył". Z twojej wypowiedzi pośrednio wynika, że myślisz o dywersyfikacji.

Jak będziesz miał trochę wolnej gotówki, to może zainwestujesz w PC i fotowoltaikę. Jedno jest pewne - te rzeczy będą tanieć.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Wszystko zależy gdzie mieszkasz.
> Jak byś mieszkał, tak jak ja, w miejscu gdzie prądu brakuje przez minimum 5 godzin po każdej większej burzy, to byś zmienił zdanie na temat przydatności hybrydowego inwertera.
> Do tego jeszcze te napięcia na fazach rozjechane czasami o 80V. Na jednej masz 180V a na drugiej 260V.
> No i włącz wtedy swoją PC za 30k.
> Jesteś jednym z niewielu który uważa że PV nie ma sensu.
> 
> Generator spalinowy jest ok ale tylko do dłuższych przerw w dostawie prądu i jak dokładnie wiesz kiedy się zaczną i skończą,
> Ale jak jest niespodziewana awaria to po jakim czasie od utraty zasilania idziesz odpalić swój generator?
> Po godzinie a może po trzech jak Ci się już świeczki wypalą?
> ...


Lata 90'te mi się przypominają jak to czytam. Ile tych "większych burz" występuje rocznie? 2-3 może 4? Mniejsza o to, nawet jeśli przez kila godzin występuje przerwa w dostawie energii, czy to taka tragedia nie do przeżycia się robi? To świetny moment dla rodziny, telewizor out, komputer out, telefon out i cieszyć się chwilą.

----------


## tobiasz86

Reklamacja! Przerwy planowane to 35h, nieplanowane 48h /rok. Powyżej należy się odszkodowanie, w prawdzie śmieszne kwoty ale jeśli wszyscy zaczniecie składać wnioski to w końcu coś z tym zrobią.

----------


## 12marek

> Wszystko zależy gdzie mieszkasz.
> Jak byś mieszkał, tak jak ja, w miejscu gdzie prądu brakuje przez minimum 5 godzin po każdej większej burzy, to byś zmienił zdanie na temat przydatności hybrydowego inwertera.
> Do tego jeszcze te napięcia na fazach rozjechane czasami o 80V. Na jednej masz 180V a na drugiej 260V.
> No i włącz wtedy swoją PC za 30k.
> Jesteś jednym z niewielu który uważa że PV nie ma sensu.


Kolego ja absolutnie nie neguję TWOJEGO pomysłu na zasilanie czy problemy z nim. 
Jakbym mieszkał tam gdzie Ty BYĆMOŻE zrobiłbym to co Ty. Nie mieszkam i piszę swoją opinię.
To że jestem "jednym z niewielu" nie znaczy że nie mam racji w MOJEJ sytuacji której ocena jest bardzo subiektywna i wcale nie musi zgadzać się z TWOJĄ opinią.




> Generator spalinowy jest ok ale tylko do dłuższych przerw w dostawie prądu i jak dokładnie wiesz kiedy się zaczną i skończą,
> Ale jak jest niespodziewana awaria to po jakim czasie od utraty zasilania idziesz odpalić swój generator?
> Po godzinie a może po trzech jak Ci się już świeczki wypalą?


Idę odpalić gdy uznam to za potrzebne. 
Pamiętam czasy 20 stopnia zasilania i jakoś potrafię sobie wyobrazić życie bez wi-fi i FB.
Kupiłem mały agregat tylko po to aby awaryjnie uruchomić ogrzewanie i zasilić ze dwa obwody oświetleniowe.
Był nawet pomysł zrobienia tego za pomocą przełącznika ale upadł bo jakoś nie ma to priorytetu.




> No i wychodzisz, odpalasz generator a po chwili wraca sieć i idziesz go wyłączyć.


Użyłem tego ze trzy razy przez 10 lat...
A nie! Przepraszam. Używałem więcej.
Gdy kret mnie wkur... to jednym z pomysłów było uduszenie dziada spalinami z agregatu chodzącego na bogatej mieszance  :smile: 
Efekt wiadomy a agregat się dobrze dotarł  :smile: 





> Jak masz taką hybrydę to wiesz że energii w bateriach starczy na np. 1 godzinę i zanim ona upłynie włączasz dowolny generator z którego podładowujesz baterię z której inwerter zasila dom.


To po kiego mi wtedy fotoogniwa? 
Chyba że nie rozumiem zasady działania tego układu?




> Ten generator może być nawet taki z którego domu nie zasilisz bo ma kiepską stabilizację napięcia ale do ładowania baterii się nadaje.


Domniemuję że własnie taki mam tylko byłem nieświadomy jak bardzo można skomplikować pewne sprawy....




> No ale to się przecież nie opłaci bo ile to tego prądu można kupić za cenę tego systemu.
> Oczywiście tego prądu którego nie ma jak Ci sieć wyłączą. 
> Tak w ogóle czy posiadanie domu się opłaca?
> Przecież można z całą rodziną mieszkać w kawalerce i spać na piętrowych łóżkach,


Można. 
I był taki czas też w moim życiu. 
I wyobraź sobie że miło to wspominamy?
Zbudowałem dom żeby mieć gdzie wygodnie i w normalnych warunkach w nim mieszkać z rodziną a nie żeby podnieść swoje poczucie samozajebi...ści.
Agregat któremu zawdzięczam te chwile radości gdy sąsiedzi dzwonili dziwiąc się że mam prąd kupiłem bo uważałem że może mi się przydać. Co zresztą w sumie potwierdził i leży sobie do dziś.
I nie boję się wyłączenia prądu. 
Zarazem mam możliwość ogrzewania domu kominkiem z płaszczem lub piecem gazowym i oba te układy zasili w razie potrzeby mój niestabilizowany agregat.

I jestem happy gdyż jak napisał kolega:




> *@12marek*
> 
> Z twojej wypowiedzi pośrednio wynika, że myślisz o dywersyfikacji.


Myslałem i myślę a nawet wręcz jest to warunek  :smile: 




> Jak będziesz miał trochę wolnej gotówki, to może zainwestujesz w PC i fotowoltaikę.


Może. Ale na chwilę obecną jest to daleka perspektywa. 




> Jedno jest pewne - te rzeczy będą tanieć.


Tanieć i rozwijać się. Wydajność paneli rośnie. Są już systemy cieniutkich paneli, czy wręcz wstawianych w okna.
Podoba mi się ta tendencja a ja mam czas.

Zatem wracając do tego od czego się zaczął ten wątek:
JA wybrałem gaz.
Ale nie neguję i szanuję wybór innych.

Pozdrawiam zatem wszystkich raz jeszcze i mniej zacietrzewienia życzę. 
Sobie też zresztą. Ale skoro dziś mam imieniny to zrobiłem sobie prezent bo kolega mnie troszkę .....  :wink:

----------


## tobiasz86

Jeśli sam napiszesz to absolutnie nic nie zrobią, ale jeśli robilibyście to systematycznie w większej grupie mieszkańców to myślę, że w końcu powinno przynieść pożądany efekt. Do tego systematycznie wysyłać skargi- no chyba że skala problemu nie jest tak dużą kask mówisz. Odszkodowania indywidualne są śmieszne, ale dla firm to kwoty ponad 100zl/h. Jak to się mówi w kupię siła...

----------

